# Kedron Brook Floodway



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Was going to do a Scarby trip tomorrow morning, but it just looks a little blowy...

So instead I've decided to head up the Kedron Brook Floodway. Haven't been there in ages, and from the results of the people that went the other day, should be an ok trip. (Having now jinxed myself with that, I will regret it tomorrow! :lol: )

If anyone is keen, I will probably be launching from the boat ramp at about 7am.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

You could check down at nudgee, there was a group went do there on easter monday and did well

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7004


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah that's where I'm going Slider. The main river there at Nudgee is the Kedron Brook Floodway


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

So how did ya go, Dan?

Was thinking about hitting Kedron Brook on Sunday arvo myself.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Was a nice morning. Some hefty current moving through there though...

Had a Scorpian 35 in gold on trolling. Went up into Jacksons Creek at the mouth there as the tide was high. Followed it up a fair way, then drifted with the tide back out casting placcies into all the snags. Got a nice bream about 27cm, couldn't find the camera (left it at home in a bag) so let it go.

Got back to the mouth, and snagged up on a sunken tree. Lost the leader and went to retie another.... Damn leader is in the bag next the camera... In the bag.... In the garage... 

So I just pretty much paddled instead going for the exercise bit instead 8)

Wind against tide in a yak is a whole lot more interesting innit....

If you are thinking of heading there, I might be keen to go as well.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Dan,

Firstly apologies for not having the mobile on yesterday. The battery was low so I turned it off to charge for a few hours. I wish I had left it on, as I ended up going out yesterday arvo - but went to Nundah Creek instead (thought with the gusting winds that were around Kedron Brook and the incoming tide would be too much of a test).

Hit Nundah Crk at around 2pm at virtually dead low tide. It was that low that I nearly had to walk the yak for the first 300 meters once I was past the mouth. Never seen it that low before. Once I got into more than 40 cm of water I just trolled (spinning outfit : 4 inch black/gold squidgie on 1/4 once jig, and Baitcaster: gold B52 - haven't used this since a barra trip up north).

The creek was fairly shallow for most of the run up. But once I hit a drop-off got a hit on the squidgie. After a short fight pulled a small cod aboard (pic attached). After that not much else came aboard - apart from a very small chopper tailor.

Will probably head out again next Sunday if you are available? Not sure about location yet. Will depend on weather.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

No problems mate. Tis all good. Lazybugger & I just cruised up stream from the ramp. Went up alot further than I'd been before, and we were not getting much at all. I was pulling a little Scorpian 35 in gold and a 110cm Squidgy, but not getting any hits. Ended up drifting with the wind upstream and casting the squidgy. Had a few hits and a solid run that dropped it.

Finally found a little section of bank in shadows, and I finally hooked up with a GULP minnow to a BIG flatty. Took a lot of nice runs, and serious headshakes. Got him to the side of the yak with the net out when he finally busted the 6lb leader 

Paddled further upstream and got a nice bream from a rock bar/inlet. Also found some very nice country a little further up that needs a bit of attention I think.

The paddle back was interesting though, against the tide & the wind. Took me an hour of non stop paddling to get back to the ramp.

Give me a hoy closer to the weekend. Just not 100% sure when I fly out to Rocky, but probably Monday morning, so Sunday could be a goer.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Dan/Lazybugger,

Though I missed having a paddle and fish qwith you both, my assumption of a returning paddle against the tide and into the wind was correct.

Saw lots of prawns jumping along the edges at Nundah Crk yesterday as well. Next time will take the cast net and do some drift live baiting. Maybe even try the anchor on the Hobie Outback? Haven't tried that yet. That should be interesting.

Sorry to hear about the big lizard that got away. Was down Kedron Brook a couple of weeks ago with a mate and hooked up on a very light coloured (Sand?) lizard about 40cm and had the same luck...got it to the yak and the hooks pulled. Always seem to get a lizard on the inside corner behind the golf course (see pic - see yellow shading). I'd like to investigate further upstream as well.

Will give you a hoy closer to the week end, once I know what I'm doing and what the weather looks like.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That area is where I had the run that spat the hook not long after. I had remembered you mentioned that corner previously, so that was the reason for me wanting to head that way.

The area I got the flatty was actually half way between that corner, and where the creek narrows roughly where the green arrow is. The red lines is where the creek narrows with rockwalls on either side. I will be fishing that area more I think... LOTS of potential there!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Have only ever been as far as thev widest point. Have never ventured into the narrow area (yet!). Keen to investigate the narrow section soon. It's a bit of a trek to the narrow section just the same. Really need to work the trip right so we paddle with tide down and back.


----------

